# Green gekco



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

I want to get c. wendtii Green Gecko. I would like to know if it is hard to get the leaf to go red. I have lots of light witch i know is not the best because right now all the leafs stay right on the ground.
So i will like to have info about this crypt. If you know some rare crypt that like light please let me know.


Thanks


----------



## ombcat (Sep 23, 2004)

The green gecko does show the red coloring under bright lights and co2 and a good fertilizer routine. This is one of my favorite crypts. From my experience it does not like to be disturbed once planted in an aquarium.
wilma


----------

